# My first craft fair :)



## sunflwrgrl7 (Nov 20, 2007)

Had my first craft fair this past weekend, I did pretty good.  It was a craft fair at my church, so you wouldn't expect it to be huge or anything, but I still did pretty well.  Sold about 1/2 my stock. 

On a funny note, I seriously stayed up all night the night before the craft fair.  I must have been out of my mind.  I believe I worked on packaging and some additional products for about 12 hours straight (this on top of preparing for WEEKS), then I was at the craft fair for 6 hours.  I was tuckered out when I got home, but boy did I enjoy it!   Then the very next day, my mother-in-law decided to buy 20 soaps off of me to give as gifts!  So, I had a fabulous soap weekend. 

Anyways, it's good to have a show under my belt.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 20, 2007)

You are supposed to stay up all night the night before the shaow making labels, tieing ribbons, etc. That's how it's done-LOL!

Glad it was fun!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

COOL BEANS! I AM GLAD YOU HAD A WONDERFUL SHOW! Did you take any pics?


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Nov 21, 2007)

I so wanted to take pics, but when all was said and done I didn't have my camera handy!  Oh well, next time!


----------

